# Market Risk Management Job Offer



## movingtoUAE (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I got an offer to work as front office risk manager in Abu Dhabi, but I have no idea what the market rate is over there. Any input would be much appreciated.

I have 7 years experience in risk management and currently living in London. If I accept the offer, I will be coming with my family, wife and two kids 5 years and 6 years.

The offer is as follows, in AED:
Base: 45k/month
Schooling: 17k/year per child
Transportation: 1,800k/month
Relocation: One time 25,000 relocation allowance.
Healthcare for the family.

I think this covers it.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## tala72 (Apr 26, 2014)

movingtoUAE said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an offer to work as front office risk manager in Abu Dhabi, but I have no idea what the market rate is over there. Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hi,
It depends what is your current grade and salary in UK and what grade you have been offered in UAE?
From my experience packages varies as per band and grade ?
What grade or level you have been offered ?
Regards


----------



## movingtoUAE (May 27, 2014)

tala72 said:


> Hi,
> It depends what is your current grade and salary in UK and what grade you have been offered in UAE?
> From my experience packages varies as per band and grade ?
> What grade or level you have been offered ?
> Regards


Hi,

It's for Vice President position.

Many thanks.


----------

